# motocross jersey lettering



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. This has got me thinking How are the motocross jersey printed? Are they heat transfered or screen printed? Motocross Jersey Lettering These are the ones im talking about. Thanks


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

"ZLT's custom "PRO LOOK" jersey lettering is guaranteed not to wash off in the wash machine. This is not the iron-on, do it yourself deal. We print on your jerseys in our in house facility.
We use a high quality multi-color thermo/pressure process that will outlast the life of your jersey. "

Trinity Innovations Jersey


----------



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

MyRaceNumber.com also uses a very durable material as well! The material that they use does not seem to fade, crack or peel - I had my Jersey lettered up by them 2 years ago and it still looks great!  www.MyRaceNumber.com


----------

